# Eisenack stellplatz?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Its a shot in the dark folks but has anyone stayed here?

If so could you provide some feedback?

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, can't help with Eisenack but nearby a must see is Rotenburg an der Fulda.

We stayed at the stellplatz by the Train station there just after Christmas 2010, it was magical, we even had our own personal xmas tree outside our pitch. Unfortunately that one has now closed but there is another one now near the river a short walk to town. If you're into picture perfect towns you won't be disappointed with Rotenburg.

Probably in the Bordatlas, I don't have a recent copy but heres a link for the stellplatz that might help..

http://www.rotenburg.de/seite/de/stadt/02428:2723:1610/-/Stellplaetze.html






Pete


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Oops...my mistake...*

...I meant Eisenach (with an H)... what a :tool:

Thanks though

I'll get me coat!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Which one are you interested in there are several?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nethernut said:


> Which one are you interested in there are several?


 I only know of one Eisenach in Germany and thats in Thüringen.
Can´t help with Stellplatz though sorry Graham.
jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I only know of one *Eisanach* in Germany and thats in Thüringen.
> Can´t help with Stellplatz though sorry Graham.
> jan


Looks like none of us can spell then. :grin2:

Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve cheated


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I only know of one Eisenach in Germany and thats in Thüringen.


That's the badger!

Graham


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looks nice enough...

http://www.wohnmobile-waldhelm.de/standplaetze_527_978.htm#cb13581

Pete


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree Pete...it does however it is 1km from the town

There is another one in my Camperstop 2014 book which looks more central (for 3 MH!) and yet another near the Wartburg Castle for 10 MH's.

We will be en route from Colditz to Koblenz so may take a risk on this and not book a site. Hopefully we can get there early enough to get a place (it will be August) 

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry, I meant which stellplatz!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nethernut said:


> Sorry, I meant which stellplatz!!!


Any info on the three would be good:smile2:

It looks like there is a large one at the Marina; a small one which is central; and one with 10 spaces or so at the Castle

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Just realised that my notes are for Eisenach not Eisenack. Whereabouts in Germany is it?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thüringen

Its in between Colditz and Koblenz (well, it is the route we are planning on going :grin2

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nethernut said:


> Just realised that my notes are for Eisenach not Eisenack. Whereabouts in Germany is it?


Thats the one, *Eisenach*, if you look back to the beginning of the thread you´ll see Graham corrected himself on his second posting.
Jan


----------

